# Basket Strainer Sealants



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Putty here as well. Has always worked great for me. I haven't ever used caulk or silicone for basket strainers, so I can't say for sure which way is better. But if I use something that always works, why change.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Putty here as well. Has always worked great for me. I haven't ever used caulk or silicone for basket strainers, so I can't say for sure which way is better. But if I use something that always works, why change.


 Restaurants are brutal on strainers and I found that I had fewer issues with silicone specifically on 3 comp and handwash sinks --stainless.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

good old putty for me.. tried and true


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Putty guy myself. I have thought of using silicone from time to time but old habits die hard. :yes:

Looking at the spec sheets on tub and tile vs. silicone, it seems silicone might make a slightly better product for the application.

It is disheartening to see neither one is recommended for submersion and the silicone is not recommended above 120°.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, I will weigh in,

I have always been a putty man, however I have had alot of issues with shower drains as of late. I am going to give silicone a go. I HATE call backs. Maybe it is just a bad batch of putty, god knows that the last 4 cans of ABS cement have not worked as well as expected (pull pipe and fittings apart 20 mins later). I don't buy cheap, I buy "quality" yet I am having issues?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I have never worked with a Basket Strainer that was installed using Tub&Tile Caulk. I use 100% Silcone to set my drains (baskets, bath waste, pop-ups). I do use Tub&Tile Caulk to Caulk around the tub spout and set some drop in china lavs. 100%Silcone and Tub&Tile Caulk are two different things.

I dont think TM is stating HIS personal opinion, just Facts about Tub&Tile Caulk. Also dont put 100%Silcone in the same boat as Tub&Tile Caulk, there very different products. I dont use Tub&Tile Caulk to set Drians, I personally think that is wrong product for that job.

A friend of mine, who is a 35 year Master Plumber has a strange way to install PVC Adapters to Metal,PVC, he uses Cleaner (yellow can) on the threads and then hand tightens them into whatever. This is kinda strange but it works for him. I guess he could put in the (plumbing tips thread). Folks in here would railroad him! But just like your situation with the Tub&Tile Caulk (if it works why change). 

I would like to know how many Plumbers on this Board USE Tub&Tile Caulk to Set Drains.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I use silicone where it is needed.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I use silicone where it is needed.


 Me too. Having a standard product like putty or silicone in special apps is nice. I mean has anyone chipped a countertop tring to remove a sink that was caulked in with some adhesive hard stuff. Or worse, used some caulk to save a trip and have it bite you?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Ok, I will weigh in,
> 
> I have always been a putty man, however I have had alot of issues with shower drains as of late. I am going to give silicone a go. I HATE call backs. Maybe it is just a bad batch of putty, god knows that the last 4 cans of ABS cement have not worked as well as expected (pull pipe and fittings apart 20 mins later). I don't buy cheap, I buy "quality" yet I am having issues?


 Yeah, not as much 2nd story these days but any flexibility in the floor of a f/g or acrylic unit makes putty a not so good choice. Sil;icone is what I have the boys use there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Basically I will use silicone on special materials like Granite, Corian, where plain putty is not suppose to be used.

How many use any sealants beneath the faucet trim/s? I don't, have never had any troubles not using any.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im with you ron, most faucets come with o-rings on the base to create a water tite seal.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Basically I will use silicone on special materials like Granite, Corian, where plain putty is not suppose to be used.
> 
> How many use any sealants beneath the faucet trim/s? I don't, have never had any troubles not using any.


 Back in the day..( when men were men, faucets had a solid brass body,copper was king, cast iron oil was in your fingernails) you had to use putty. There are some fancy faucets that have rubber for say the spout shenk but escutcheons on the hot and cold-no. And stain some marble is a good primer for silicone.
Now it seems theres rubber oings or gaskets.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

only problem I have with using silicone is trying to take off an old drain that has been installed with it. It is a b----- imo. I will admit however admit it doesn't leak.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Ok, I will weigh in,
> 
> I have always been a putty man, however I have had alot of issues with shower drains as of late. I am going to give silicone a go. I HATE call backs. Maybe it is just a bad batch of putty, god knows that the last 4 cans of ABS cement have not worked as well as expected (pull pipe and fittings apart 20 mins later). I don't buy cheap, I buy "quality" yet I am having issues?


 One problem I've had with putty on shower strainers a couple of times, is that you have to be careful not to get putty on the black rubber washer underneath. When putty gets on it ,it kinda lubricates it ,so that when you tighten the large nut under the washer, the black washer will start to slide out. This can be a real PITA, the more you tighten, the more it slides out. Clean it and start over.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

stillaround said:


> Restaurants are brutal on strainers and I found that I had fewer issues with silicone specifically on 3 comp and handwash sinks --stainless.


I actually used _form a gasket_ at this one restaurant, the hot water would wash the putty away. I had some blue _permatex_ on the van and used it. Worked great.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I actually used _form a gasket_ at this one restaurant, the hot water would wash the putty away. I had some blue _permatex_ on the van and used it. Worked great.


 They can be a war zone---I havent used permatex for years...takes me back


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> A friend of mine, who is a 35 year Master Plumber has a strange way to install PVC Adapters to Metal,PVC, he uses Cleaner (yellow can) on the threads and then hand tightens them into whatever.


Reason why that works is because the cleaner kinda"melts" or sofens the pvc some. This allows the pvc to screw in much tighter and fill the gaps better.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess I missed out on this one but I use plumbers putty unless its a porous material then I would go with silicone. There is no way I would use a standard latex caulk but I have used the siliconized latex caulk Dap makes on other things and I don't see why you could not replace it for regular silicone on a basket strainer.

Mark


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

_Red Devil Kitchen & Bath *Siliconized* Acrylic Caulk_

http://www.reddevil.com/pdfs/tds_0405_0406.pdf

Another upcoming product (TVM Bull Seal) that I see no problems with looking at the information I have found thus far...

http://www.pmmag.com/Articles/Products/BNP_GUID_9-5-2006_A_10000000000000299793

http://www.insideselfstorage.com/articles/products/bull-seal-tvm-building-products.html


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I for one dont want to go behind to replace a strainer and have to spend extra unnecessry time scraping out caulk to clean off a strainer or sink especially if its hardened or adhesive.....
I dont want to have to fight with a customer that the simple strainer job was now another $66.....
For years using the wrong caulk for a strainer was the hallmark of an untrained person........
It may work for you but I would never condone it, and any time I see it I would berate the user for unprofessionalism........
Its something that in a prof. plumbers forum if I saw it in a permanent plumbing tip thread would question the whole website.......

Ever go back on a lav pop-up thats got caulk smeared thruout and waste time unthreading the nut........

On the other hand...............I dont like being bullied so feel free and take my comment with the proper measure of salt.

And for the record..I would never want to offend anyone on a forum in any way, male or female ...its too easy to have a tone bleed thru that does damage and it requires some extra efforts to avoid it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

All ,, a buddy of mine has developed these ;

http://giddersplumbing.com/index.ph...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15&vmcchk=1&Itemid=15

Hope this link works !! 

Anyway ,, I was a putty guy FOREVER , yet reluctantly agreed to help him out with testing / using these . NOW ,, I'M A BIG FAN !!! 

They compress great , are made wonderful and WORK !! :thumbsup: 

Think about it ,,, give em a try !!

Cal


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never use anything but tried and true putty, plumbers putty that is!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> Never use anything but tried and true putty, plumbers putty that is!


 And I agree Bill . Yet these things really work well . Especially fond of them on kitchen strainers and disposers !!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cal said:


> And I agree Bill . Yet these things really work well . Especially fond of them on kitchen strainers and disposers !!


I was not referring to your statement Cal, just spoke in general. I looked up your link, may try one next time! What are they made of anyway??


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Have only and will only use putty :thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> I was not referring to your statement Cal, just spoke in general. I looked up your link, may try one next time! What are they made of anyway??


Bill

From the web site "A WATER RESISTANT VOLARA CROSS LINKED POLYETHYLENE FOAM GASKET."

is what they are made of :thumbup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I used putty for the bulk of my work. However, If I get and composite sink I will use clear silicone to make the seal. I also avoid at all cost the use of putty in contact with marble or granite. I know todays putty is not supposed to stain, but I guess I only want to find that one out the hard way once in life. Silicone is a PIA to work with but can be used neatly and effective.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*clear silicone is mean.....but works...*



Proud Plumber said:


> I used putty for the bulk of my work. However, If I get and composite sink I will use clear silicone to make the seal. I also avoid at all cost the use of putty in contact with marble or granite. I know todays putty is not supposed to stain, but I guess I only want to find that one out the hard way once in life. Silicone is a PIA to work with but can be used neatly and effective.


 
Silicone will do a bang up job, I use it too,

 but god help you if you ever have to get that basket strainer or garbage disposal removed some day,,, 

I have had to burn an old basket strainer off a SS sink one time due to silicone... 
that was fun


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

master plumber said:


> Silicone will do a bang up job, I use it too,
> 
> but god help you if you ever have to get that basket strainer or garbage disposal removed some day,,,
> 
> ...


The ones Ive removed with silicone have trimmed off with a knife pretty quick--I only use it special cases ..some have been more work--pure silicone ??? Once you see its silicone and youi start it up you take your time and let it peel. Not saying you didnt have do what you did.
Cheers

Is Ben Franklin owning Indianapolis?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I dealt with this very issue today. In my own home. The putty had basically melted out of one bowl of our kitchen sink. I did put it back in using Vulkem 116 caulk. The leak was caused by water from the hot water dispenser. I never run it in the drain. The wife said she occassionally does.

Food for thought.

Hot water makers and plumber's putty don't mix well


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Since the early days I've used nothing but the thin rubber gasket that seems too thin to seal, or on the cheap sinks, some stainless putty. On the odd occasion I've used silicone, but the very first time I did I had to go back a month later to install a disposer in the same sink!!! I'm sure I coulda just taken the jam nut off and left it for all eternity confident that it'd never leak! The silcone holds GOOD! Really tough to break away the old basket strainer.

NB: Once I used vulcanising tape, the real rubber stuff the electricians use, stretched real thin. It was on a cheap sink that wouldn't cooperate circa 1983 or '04. In 1999 I went back to the same place (she was still kind of a hottie even with grey hair) and both strainers popped out like nobodies business. They were completely rotten at the tailpiece connection so two new, good quality strainers went in. You think I could get them to seal?! No way! I ended up siliconing them in but it got me to thinking, especially since I remembered the original install where the putty just wouldn't cut it, how nice it'd be to have a roll of that real rubber tape again! It was a b*tch to stretch that tape just right over the flange but it worked so well for so many years. Too bad I wasn't installing a quality product right off the hop way back then.


----------

